# How would you stock a 25g?



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I've recently gotten a 25g for free with everything needed to start it up, but I don't know what I wanna stock it with! I'm taking all ideas but I don't want it over stocked or so heavily stocked that I have to do extra water changes. 

Here's what I was thinking 

1 dwarf gourami
8 neon tetras 
6 emerald Cories 

Is that stocking good and what would you do?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah that looks like a good stock, here's some options that I would do though. Be warned, you did ask for it! muahah

3 Honey Gourami (smaller than Dwarf)
8-10 Ember Tetras
8-10 Dainty Cories (Corydoras Habrosus)

or

6-7 Gold Ring Danios (Danio Tinwini)
8-10 Celestial Pearl Danios (Danio Margaritas) 
8-10 Dainty Cories

or

1 Dwarf Gourami
8-10 Neon Green Fire Tetras
6 Peppered Cories

or

10-15 Red Rili Shrimp
10 Ember Tetras

or

A colony of Betta Simplex (lol)

I have more too but I'll stop bombarding you now ;-)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Emerald Corys are not appropriate for such a small tank. They aren't even Corys - they are brochiis, a cousin. They grow to 4 inches and are a large bodied fish. Instead of the biggest "Cory" there is I would stick to the small ones, like pandas, or the ones suggested.

Instead of the DG (which is plagued by dwarf gourami disease), how about a paradise fish? Half betta half gourami. Too, they like the cooler water that neons and Corys prefer.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

What's the footprint of this tank? Tall tanks with a small footprint call for a different stocking than a short tank with a large footprint.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+1 to jaysee as always.

Didn't know that about the Emeralds, good to know, not that I would ever buy them anyways since I don't like them much haha.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If you have them available, aspidoras are an option for bottom dwellers too - another Cory cousin, but small.


----------



## Chipl (Jan 20, 2014)

You could always stock it with a single male Betta and have a super happy fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Seems like a waste of space....


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just found out the tank is actually a 20g long. I've decided against Cories because I want gravel and not sand. How would this work? 

1 dwarf gourami (I'm aware of DG disease but I really love them) 
8 celestial pearl danios 
8 rummy nose tetras 
10 ghost shrimp 

I'm going to the petstore soon to see if they have all these fish but I'm no where near purchasing them. I'm kinda interested in a dwarf cichlid but I've never seen them before. I haven't really looked for them though


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would do 20 ghost shrimp and here's why - there will be an initial die off, as high as 20-30%. In addition to that, you probably want to see them and they are called a ghost shrimp for a reason, so more means a better chance at finding them in the tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I wouldn't do rummynose, they need a tank with a large footprint since they will swim back and forth all day long, its just what they do.

Also keep in mind that gouramis and tetras require different water temps than danios. All danios at cooler water species as are Cory's. You can keep them in hotter water but their metabolism speeds up which usually will lead to faster death. I mean they aren't going to die in a week, but just so you know.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

So should I just do a school of neon tetras instead? Are zebra danios any different? My mom liked them and she's the one mainly funding stuff.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I personally wouldn't mix celestial pearl danios with zebra danios. CPDs are quite timid and skittish fish while zebra danios are extremely boisterous and active. Having owned CPDs in the past, I just feel that they are not compatible. 

I think I would consider doubling the number of CPDs you plan on having, and look at a more peaceful schooling fish such as neon tetras, green neon tetras, mosquito rasbora, ember tetras etc. 

However, I am not sure how a dwarf gourami would react to smaller fish.

Just reading your above post again, were you talking about not having any other schooling fish but the zebra danio/neon tetras? I just realised then that this might have been your question.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The Dwarf Gourami should be...okay but if you want smaller fish I'd go with Honey Gourami's since they are smaller and more peaceful as far as smaller tankmates.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

lilnaugrim said:


> The Dwarf Gourami should be...okay but if you want smaller fish I'd go with Honey Gourami's since they are smaller and more peaceful as far as smaller tankmates.


Agreed, i think that that is a much better choice. You can even get more than one.


----------



## MichaelMyers (Nov 13, 2013)

A trio of honey gouramis would do well in that tank.


----------

